# We May Have Saved A Dog Tonight.



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

I haven't been very active here, somewhat of a self imposed ban on myself for a little while but that's another story. We (Cruz, my wife and myself) had something totally crazy happen to us tonight and I wanted to share it with people who would appreciate the situation.

We were out on our evening walk. It was almost completely dark outside and we were almost home. We just had to walk down a rather busy street and we'd be home. We were walking along working on heeling. We were walking on the sidewalk going against traffic and had Cruz between my wife and myself in a pretty good heel when a pack of cars were heading towards us. In the headlights I see what appears to be........A DOG!!!! In the street in front of the pack of cars! This dog is in almost a full run. I could only make out the silhouette and told my wife it looked like a young Shepherd. We stopped. I put Cruz behind her and went to his right side to box him off. I didn't want him to lunge at the passing dog. Instead, he may inadvertently have saved the dog. As soon as the dog got to us he seen Cruz and came over to my wife but kind of got loose from her and started to keep running down the street but we called to the dog and Cruz was barking at the dog and he came back to us where my wife got a better grip until the owner, who was in the first car in the pack got out and secured here dog, a young Husky. She was visibly shaken and thanked us for getting here dog for her. I don't think we could have got the dog over to us if it were not for Cruz being there and kind of attracting the dogs attention to us.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow great save and yeah Hopefully they do better in the future!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Good job! Some loose dogs are difficult to lure in unless you have another dog or perhaps food. I tried catching a white GSD at my work, but I think she was afraid of me and the sound of my backhoe, should have turned it off I guess. Some other lady tried as well, she managed to get close, but she ran from her too.


----------

